

Feds demand 3D printed gun blueprints removed from Internet  - antimora
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2013/05/09/feds-demand-3d-printed-gun-blueprints-removed-from-internet/

======
DigitalSea
The Feds do realise Defense Distributed removing the plans from their site
does not mean they'll disappear completely from the Internet, right? This
touches upon a new area of legality because the plans are just computer
drawings and really no more different than that of a 3D game designer working
on the latest Call of Duty or Battlefield franchise (both of which model their
guns off of real guns). It'll be interesting to see how this plays out as 3D
printing and the ability to print weapons and illegal objects becomes more and
more common as the cost of 3D printing drops.

~~~
mrposty
The devil in me wants to see a mod for "receiver" that features these files.

<http://www.wolfire.com/receiver>

The source is available :) - <https://github.com/David20321/7dfps>

